# Suche: Panzerspiel



## Korgor (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusamnmen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Browserspiel, welches in Echtzeit stattfindet.

Es gab glaube ich 3 oder 4 verschiedene Farben als Fraktionen.
Wenn man einen Panzer der gegnerischen Farbe zerstörte,
bekam man von ihm Teile, welche zum Upgraden des eigenen Panzers benutzt wurden.
Auch gibt es neutrale Gegner, zum Upgraden der ersten lvl´s.
Zudem gab es stündlich Events, wo man ein Fahrzeug begleitete oder 3 Hügel halten musste.


Steel legion ist es schonmal nicht.
Danke @David aber leider auch nicht.

Denk mir mal, dass das Spiel vom Markt genommen wurde...
Bisher weiterhin nichts gefunden.

MfG


----------



## ddavid22 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich kenne nur diese zei:http://www.tankspiele.com/war2glory/ und http://www.tankspiele.com/world-of-tanks/ beides sind Browserspiele


----------

